# Gas cans



## aokpops (Jan 12, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right place .Doing a study on gas cans I did a retro on one put a vent on it with a flex hose that suck .Bought a justrite with a funnel not happy with it this will be up for sale . Going to test a no spill an retro another there is no reason someone has not made a good gas can by now . To me only 3 things needed to make this happen pour when ready, pour fast, an stop when full , if no one else wont's to do this I will give it a shot


----------



## michael j (Jan 13, 2014)

I drill a hole in them and pull a tire valve through it, remove the core and put the cap back on.


----------



## greendohn (Jan 13, 2014)

Yep, when I bought one of the "safety" cans last year, I drilled the safety crap out of it and now it works very well. I think it was a 1/4" spade bit I used.


----------



## 94BULLITT (Jan 18, 2014)

You can buy vents for metal and plastic cans on ebay. I have added vents to 3 metal and 1 plastic can. 
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...can+vent&_nkw=gas+can+vent&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## A10egress (Jan 18, 2014)

The no spill ones are good... considering the others.


----------



## A10egress (Jan 18, 2014)

michael j said:


> I drill a hole in them and pull a tire valve through it, remove the core and put the cap back on.


I was wondering how the rubber is holding up to the Gasoline??


----------



## michael j (Jan 18, 2014)

I haven't had a problem with the rubber yet.


----------



## cattoon (Jan 19, 2014)

michael j said:


> I haven't had a problem with the rubber yet.


 when I tried the rubber, they kept breaking off every couple of months, I went to the metal valve stem and just had to trim the washer to get a seal, haven't had anymore problems.


----------



## michael j (Jan 19, 2014)

Good thinkin'! I broke one off once, but it was cause I dropped something on it.


----------



## cre10 (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 19, 2014)

No-Spill Jill has nice cans.


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## Teddi (Feb 4, 2014)

Cabelas is now selling VP jugs "for off road, non fuel use only". Ebay has alot of VP jugs available as well. They are worth th $30-35 price considering how much thicker and tougher the walls are than the big box store crap.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Feb 4, 2014)

No-spill cans have thick walls and half the price of the VP cans


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## CR888 (Feb 5, 2014)

Michael J....what a ripper idea! thanx 4 sharing!


----------



## jughead500 (Feb 5, 2014)

A10egress said:


> I was wondering how the rubber is holding up to the Gasoline??


It dont hold up to kerosene.dad modified my cans and over a gallon splashed out on the way home.the rubber swelled and cut itself in two.


----------



## 814hammer (Feb 10, 2014)

michael j said:


> I drill a hole in them and pull a tire valve through it, remove the core and put the cap back on.


That is the easiest but I think best thing to do for vent in gas can instead of hole and stupid screw or somthing I like this one


----------

